# Wing Feathers with Wavy Edges are a Deficiency?



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I found this interesting because I always thought Kiwi's wavy feathers on her primaries were normal when I got her. They disappeared mysteriously one day. I was just comparing the old wavy ones to her new feathers she just molted. Because while researching a question I found this: "waved edges of the primaries may be a sign of deficiencies of certain amino acids and lack of sunlight or FSL"
http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/molting-periods.html

Do you think that is the cause for all wavy feathers or maybe some cockatiels just have natural wavy feathers on their wings? I think Kiwi's was nutritional because she had pretty bad food at the pet store when I got her. She hated those pellets they had in her dish and wouldn't touch them!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd say this is pretty true. Henry had very wavy flight feathers when I got him. I'm not sure of his age but because he had no juvenile plumage left I'd say I adopted him at 1.5 - 2 years of age - at the least. He had eaten an all seed diet until I introduced him to variety, and now, a year later, his feathers are in tip-top condition and the waviness of his flights has disappeared. I haven't noticed this in my other 'tiels because they were a lot younger when I got them.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Huh. I didn't know that. Because when baby Jaid was growing his flight feathers in, they came out wavy. In my normal signature, I cropped Jaid in half because you could see his wavy incoming feathers. He grew them out straight but I never knew that


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Very interesting. Taco has wavy feathers, however, she's been on Harrison's pellets (50/50 with seed) since she was about 3 months old.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yoko eats Harrison's, seed mix that the bird store makes, veggies, and sometimes some Zupreem fruity pellets as a treat. Her flights are straight-as-can-be.


----------

